# Fake pot in Kansas?



## 420benny (Feb 18, 2010)

I saw an AP article in today's local paper about K2? or "Spice" being sold at head shops as a substitute for pot. Anybody know more?


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 18, 2010)

hxxp://scienceblogs.com/drugmonkey/2010/02/synthetic_marijuana_k2_spice_j.php


Its all B.S.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2010)

just read about it myself over at PP

seems to weird/unsafe for me should just legalize mj


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 18, 2010)

LOL. I will never stop growing. Endless supply of goods that I know will put me on munchie and couch lockdown.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 18, 2010)

I saw the article on yahoo news yesterday, I'll see if I can find it.

Edit - here it is

hXXp://www.lacrossetribune.com/news/national/article_51596ecc-1c4f-11df-a23b-001cc4c03286.html


----------



## Locked (Feb 18, 2010)

I think I will stick to the dank buds growing in my tents....


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 19, 2010)

That way out of my league as MMJ and I think I would switch back over to drinking before I would try that.


----------



## Diversified (Feb 19, 2010)

They passed a law very recently making the fake MJ a crime in Kansas. However, there is a house bill right now trying to legalize medical marijuana there. Everyone should send an email to Kansas representatives expressing their support for the bill. The  Chairwoman Rep. Landwehr of the Health and Human Services Committee has stated she will try to give the Medical Marijuana Bill a hearing after the Feb. 20th turnaround.


----------



## tintala (Feb 19, 2010)

Medical marijuana bill pending in 2010 session of Kansas legislature


Last update: February 10, 2010

Believe it or not, medical marijuana protections may be coming to Kansas. In the same week that the legislature voted to criminalize synthetic marijuana-like substances, Rep. Gail Finney (D-Witchita) stepped forward to introduce a bill that would allow seriously ill Kansans to use marijuana pursuant to a doctor&#8217;s recommendation (click here to send her a thank you note). The bill would protect patients from arrest, and would also allow them to cultivate their own marijuana or to purchase it from state-regulated, non-profit facilities.

However, we still have a long way to go in educating legislators about marijuana&#8217;s medical value, and about support among the public and the medical community for allowing it. Many have no idea about the vast scientific literature in support of marijuana&#8217;s efficacy in treating pain, nausea, spasticity, and many other debilitating ailments. For example, here&#8217;s what Rep. Rob Schwab (R-Olathe) had to say: "Let&#8217;s be honest, this would be an attempt to legalize marijuana. It has no benefit for pain management. All it does is make you want another bag of chips." (Click here to let him know what you think of this statement.)

We need you to get in touch with your legislators to let them know how important this bill is and that it&#8217;s a completely different issue from the non-medical use of marijuana. We also want them to know that Mr. Schwab is wrong &#8212; making medical marijuana available to sick people is about respect for science, doctors and patients, rather than politics. We do all the hard work for you &#8212; all you need to do is fill in your location information so we can find your legislators. You can also check out our "take action" center where you can find info on writing letters to the editor and getting the word out on medical marijuana.

Lastly, if you&#8217;re a doctor, patient, law enforcement officer, or clergy member, please send an e-mail to [email protected] to find out how you can be particularly influential in informing Kansas&#8217; legislators.





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Marijuana laws in Kansas

Kansas has perhaps the most draconian marijuana laws in the country. Possession of any amount of marijuana &#8212; even a single gram &#8212; can land you in prison for up to a year, as well as a $1000 fine. If you&#8217;re caught with marijuana again, you could be convicted of a felony and face up to 3.5 years in prison and a $100,000 fine.

Of course, despite harsh penalties, increasing arrest rates, and hundreds of thousands of families affected, marijuana use has actually gone up 1.74% in Kansas over the last four years. Perhaps it&#8217;s time for a different approach.

You can read more about the negative consequences of Kansas&#8217; harsh marijuana laws by reading Jon Gettman, PhD.'s Kansas-specific report.

mpp.org


----------



## Diversified (Feb 19, 2010)

There will be a call to action meeting today in Wichita regarding the Medical Marijuana Bill HB2610. 

*The meeting will be Friday, Feb. 19th, 2:00 pm at:*

Watermark Books & Cafe (Downstairs)
4710 East Douglas Ave (Douglas & Oliver)
Wichita, KS  67218


----------



## spaceface (Feb 19, 2010)

yea that k-2 stuff and spice has a synthetic chemical that tickles the CB1 and CB2 receptors in the brain...the ingredient is called jwh-018....its name is derived from the dude who synthesized it...John W. Hubbard...it was originally made for bozai tree plant food....stay away from it...it has not been scientifically studied and could pose a health risk...i stick to my greens as well....f this fake stuff....


----------

